

‘Game of Thrones’ Season 5, Episode 8 Review: “Hardhome” - panagios
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/act-four/wp/2015/05/31/game-of-thrones-season-5-episode-8-review-hardhome/?tid=pm_pop_b

======
therobot24
Probably one of the worst reviews of the episode i've read so far. Other than
the first two paragraphs, it's not really even a review. Rather just a
restating of the events in the show. The author may add in small, _obvious_
commentary, but she's mostly just reciting quotes and retelling the story.

Even when she does share her actual opinion it's really disengaging:

>> I appreciate the new information that [Spoiler Redacted], I suppose.

At this point I'm already detached as a reader, and really don't care for the
author's opinion. Most book readers are chomping at the bit for new material,
and shrugging your shoulders when it finally happens just tells me that the
author isn't the type to ever be satisfied.

Maybe someone can clue me in, but why is this on HN?

